# Working up loads



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm brand new to the ML game and could use some input from experienced ML shooters. I picked up a .50 cal CVA Optima V2 w/ 3-9X40 scope last year and I need some advice about working up an optimal load. I have tried all combinations of IMR White Hots, 777, 300 grain SST, and 240 grain XTP (these are all I've been able to get my hands on at my local Sportsmans). The best performing load at 100 yds consists of 150 grains of IMR white hots and 300 grain Hornady SST. This load shoots 1.5" groups at 100 yds. which I can live with, but I'd like to get sub 1".

Where do I go from here? Is it worth buying a different plug and experimenting with loose powder (BH209 seems to be the crowd favorite but I've yet to set eyes on a bottle)? I'd like to try different bullets as well but I've only bought pre-packaged bullet/sabot combinations and I don't know what I'm doing. Where do I start when trying bullet/sabot combinations and where can I get my hands on these supplies?

Also, if any archery/ML crossover hunters see this post, what are deer numbers like on the north slope unit and if you've seen any, what elevations are you seeing action? The other thread got hijacked by a bunch of egotistic backyard wildlife biologists. First person to post the Bernie meme gets a prize. Thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What kind of sabots are you using? There all kinds of different types. You can also vary the bullet weights, and you can vary the calibers of bullets in specific sabots as well (45cal vs 44cal), note that specific sabots are used for specific caliber bullets.

There are no end of different things you can try... did you try different primers? Standard 209s? Muzzleloader specific 209s? 209Ms? What are you using now?

Are you cleaning between shots? 

-DallanC


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

The sabots I'm using are pre-packaged with the Hornady SST/XTP bullet I bought. I've only used Winchester W209 primers and have had zero luck finding ANY primers for a few months. I tried a 240 grain XTP but it wasn't as accurate as the 300 grain SST. I run a couple of spit patches after every two rounds and this brings up another question. In a hunting situation I will be firing a clean bore/breach plug (and god willing, a single follow up shot at most). Should I be running solvent/brush/patch between every round when sighting in to replicate a clean bore? There are so many variables to account for that I'm suffering from analysis paralysis. 

Perhaps someone could advise a list of variables that have the greatest to least effect on accuracy and precision. My personal list would start with shooter ability and have a steep drop off after that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you trying to get ready for this years ML hunts? Or just learning smokepoles??

Use windex on a slightly damp patch, it works the best for normal powders for cleaning / swabbing. I avoid solvents in muzzleloaders _UNLESS_ I'm shooting BH209, that stuff has to use solvents.

W209 primers are possibly too strong for most muzzleloading powders ie: Pyrodex, 777 etc. They make specific primers that are slightly weaker (what was happening is the normal shotgun primers were strong enough to push the load a bit before the powder ignites, making for both bad fouling problems (nick-named "the crud ring") and accuracy issues). Remington makes some KleanBore primers, Winchester makes some 777 primers, both are specifically for smokepoles.

Honestly though, 1.5" is plenty good enough for a muzzleloader... your goal should be to get close, thats the fun. The vast majority of all the deer I've killed were around 60 yards. 1" vs 1.5" at those ranges just doesnt matter.

-DallanC


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

DallanC - I appreciate your replies. Its reassuring to get feedback from an experienced member on this forum. I'm confident in my current load for the ML hunt this year and can certainly live with 1.5" groups at 100 yds for big game. I'd like to dial in my grouping on paper. Precision sports like shooting really aggravate my OCD when I get overwhelmed by numerous variables that affect the outcome. This ML universe is really getting myself into my own head. I love the process of loading each round and having a few minutes between shots to think and focus rather than pumping semi-auto rounds down range. That said, I'd like to eliminate factors that might contribute to a bad shot on game animals.

I'll take your advise on the Windex and different primers, in that order. I can get my hands on gallons of Windex. Primers are the limiting factor for me right now. Do you run one Windexed patch between rounds in a range setting or do you have a standard of cleanliness that a patch should meet before firing again ?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you tried loose powder? or just pellets? Loose powder can tighten groups. I start at 85 grain by volume and go up in 5 grain increments until I'm satisfied.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This right here^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I have found my most accurate load by backing off from the max. Some bullets like 90 grains by volume and a couple like 120 grains by volume. I have never gotten very good accuracy with a max load


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

Went to the range again today. IMR white hots and 300 grain SST was the ticket again. I'm confident this load will get it done this fall. Looking forward to trying different combos to dial it in. Thanks everyone. Good luck this fall.


----------

